# air horn



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

hey , anyone have any idea where i could place an air horn in my sentra. i took one out of a honda accord. i got the horn to work but i have nowhere to bolt it to. it works and everything but the wiring is funky. any ideas as to where under the hood i might be able to put it? thanx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

How about facing you on the dash right in front of the steering wheel... lol


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

funny guy , =-\


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

p.s. i meant WHERE as in under the hood ....


----------



## SJLucky (May 25, 2003)

isnt there some space in front of the battery?


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

YEAH BUT NOT ENUFF SPACE TO FIT THE COMPRESSOR FOR THE HORN....


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

Go with one of these, its a German Hella Horn. Its definitely LOUD, at 118 dB's, you'll definitely be noticed when you honk your horn. these are available through Griots Garage magazine, or www.griotsgarage.com ($69.95)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How big is the compressor? How about somewhere near the firewall?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Where i live u can get a set of dual air horns and the compressor and all the things need to install it for $20 why would you waste $70 on electic horns? have u looked to where the stock horn is? thats where i put mine. i just attached teh compressor a litte more back ull find space there just remove you winshild washer funnel thing and get creative


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah i guess. but the practicality of spending $70 on an electric horn.. is about the same as spending $20 on an AIR HORN ????


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

i already have a compressor and 3 horns . I had it previously installed in my honda accord, but took it out when i sold it to some jamaican lol. who makes 1500 off a stripped 90 accord ex that got rammed in the passenger side quarter panel by an expedition! girls cannot drive, lol. 

im gonna try to see if i can place the compressor on the firewall. the only thing is finding space for the compressor and 2 of the horns. only 2 of them hook up at once but u can change them around to get different notes. heres the pic ...









im thinkin maybe drill a couple holes int he firewall and place both horns and the compressor next to each other. i would just have to rewire the original horn from the front to the back. lemme know guys

thanx - NiCK


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

The trouble is... that most of those air horns that are under $100 are total junk. They don't last long before the compressor takes a crap...


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

not really ive had mine almost for a year and some months now and its still working like the first day the only thing you have to do is oil it.


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

i had mines for a year in my honda and they worked and when i rigged em up quick in the sentra they worked right away.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I had one in my old acura. It dies after like 6 months, but GOD it was worth it. Best horn. Sounded like a freight train.
Put the compressor beind the bumper, and the horns behind the bumper cover.
Just tap into your OEM horn lines, and disconnect one of the horn wires from the old horn.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my OEM horn honks well... I dont honestly understand the use or desire for this upgrade... unless of course you live in New York City


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha ha,
Nice Avatar.

Seth


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

there is no use.... i just have them laying around and like the way they sound. opinions are like a**holes, everyone has one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

You can get three horns in there. I put mine where the stock horn was and had to do a little cutting with the tubing. I am deployed overseas right now, so sorry I can't send a pic. it can be done and have had mine for almost year and a half. I put it where the stock horn was. I have the same model as your pic, only red horns, not blue. Not sure if this helps, but it is possible. Takes a while to check the 'net. C-ya


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

put the horns in the bumper cover.

I got these from discount auto: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02676.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

I put my Hella air horns right where the stock horns were. The hella trumpets are pointed down with the compressor mounted on the left inside fender. I have had these same horns for almost eight years now and they still work perfectly every time. They have saved my life and my car quite a few times...

Cheers

Erik

'95 SE-R


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Hella Super Horns.. Bing Bing!










Dang cheap mesh...


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

i dont even have a horn i removed it,,didnt like it showing thru my custom mesh grill,,i just rev instead of a honk,,lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

kamikazekev said:


> *i dont even have a horn i removed it,,didnt like it showing thru my custom mesh grill,,i just rev instead of a honk,,lol *


well, instead of removing it all together, why didn't you just move it somewhere else? Just ground the rear bolt and extend the positive signal wire. It can be mounted anywhere.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

thats an idea,,i might if i get free time..what is the ga16 capable of outrunning??cavaliers? i would love to see a list???


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Quepias,

I like your grille. Im thinking of doing the same to mine.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Hey Quepias,
> 
> I like your grille. Im thinking of doing the same to mine. *


Tnx G! make sure u use a better mesh when u do it!


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *I had one in my old acura. It dies after like 6 months, but GOD it was worth it. Best horn. Sounded like a freight train.
> Put the compressor beind the bumper, and the horns behind the bumper cover.
> Just tap into your OEM horn lines, and disconnect one of the horn wires from the old horn.
> 
> Seth *


I have the same air horns and cut the old horn wire to install the new, and I only remember seeing one wire. What am I missing here??


----------



## specialkjr (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a siren that sounds like an firehouse siren hooked up to a switch. Sometimes I stop in front of houses and turn it on until lights come on. Its real funny.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Air horns vs. electric*

The stock Sentra horns are pretty anemic, all right. Downright wimpy.

To upgrade, you have a couple of basic options. Even if you have to get some spade connectors & heat-shrink insulating tubes or whatever, it's best to use the existing wiring as much as possible--although if you go with an air horn (meaning there'll be a compressor connected to the trumpets), you'll have to replace the 10-amp horn fuse with a 15-amp fuse. This won't overload the wiring PROVIDED that you don't do much more than tap your horn. But running power (a hot lead) directly from your battery to the horn with an inline fuse is bogus; that's the kind of thing you only want to do with equipment like a high-powered stereo or a ham radio. And you'd better know what you're doing there.

Which brings up a related subject: Do you consider your horn to be a piece of emergency equipment (as I do), which you'll use very seldom but need in an instant, with the express intent of preventing an accident? Or do you figure that your horn is to be used in part as a weapon, to let other drivers know that you're annoyed or that they don't come off the line in front of you at a stop light fast enough to suit you? My experience has been that if you go with the former mode, people may actually thank you with a wave or whatever (or at least not get hacked off) for helping to prevent a wreck. Whereas no matter how long you lean on the horn, you're not going to educate any idiots or change their way of life, you will succeed in making other people who have no idea what your beef is wonder what your problem is, you may get into a bird-flipping match (which can earn you a pretty steep ticket in many states if a cop sees you, no matter who's at fault), and you may find yourself in some stupid "I'm bad! Are you bad, too?" situation.

Anyway--that said. . . .

The sub-$100 compressors for air horns are susceptible to water & related damage. They're nice & loud, but prone to early failure. That's why the truckers' big rigs are equipped with much beefier setups. Plus with air horns, you have to run the tubing from the compressors.

There's a reason why Hella's electric pancake after-market horns are more expensive than their air horns: the pancake models are better, more rugged, much more durable, easier to mount, offer all the volume you need, & simpler (thus less likely to fail), too.

Or--the most cost-effective solution--you can go to a junkyard, find a 12-volt ground horn off a big American car like a Lincoln Town Car or a Fleetwood, drive a hard bargain with the yard owner, and pair that mother up with the stock horn.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Activation delay with air horns*

Another thing: Unless you run an auxiliary compressed-air system (as big rigs do for their brakes & stuff), there's a slight delay blowing the horn with compressor-fed trumpets. And in the clutch, that quarter-to-half-second or so can make a lot of difference: like if you're passing another vehicle on the highway & they don't check their mirror or blind spots before starting to come over in your lane.


----------



## koneko (Jan 20, 2004)

i bought my 2001 X last year and it had an air horn installed (which i think is wimpy and doesn't match what i think the X should sound like - if that makes sense) - 

in any event, it quit working the other day and seeing as i view my horn as part of defensive and offensive driving, i want/need it back.

i'm planning on checking the fuse when i head out in a few minutes, but what else do i need to check on?


----------

